# CSS und IE



## The_S (10. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mir ein kleines CSS-Menü gebastelt. Wird auch in Opera und Firefox korrekt dargestellt, nur im IE (7) nicht. Im IE wird der Mauszeiger nicht gesetzt und der MouseOver effekt fehlt komplett. Die CSS-Datei sieht so aus:


```
body {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 100%;
	background-color: #f7f7f7;
}
#menue {
	width: 90px;
	font-size: 70%;
}
#menue ul {
	list-style-type: none;
	padding: 0px;
	margin: 0px;
}
#menue li {
	display: block;
	margin-bottom: 2px;
}
#menue li a, #menue li a:link {
	text-decoration: none;
	display: block;
	color: white;
	width: 90px;
	padding: 5px;
}
#menue li a:hover, #menue li a:focus {
	color: #008000;
	background-color: white;
	border-right: 5px solid #008000;
	border-left: 5px solid #f7f7f7;
	padding-right: 1px;
	font-weight: bold;
	cursor: pointer;
}
```

Bin jetzt nicht so der CSS-Spezie, aber kann doch net sein, dass alles korrekt dargestellt wird, nur im IE überhaupt nicht.

Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage, und zwar setze ich in einer html-Datei den Hintergrund:


```
<body style="background: #008000; color: white;>
```

Der Hintergrund wird auch in Firefox und Opera korrekt angezeigt, nur der IE macht wieder seine Probleme, indem er den Hintergrund heller darstellt als die anderen Browser. Problem ist, dass ich auch mit Bildern arbeite, deren Farbe sich dann deshalb dementsprechend von dem Hintergrund abheben.

Danke für eure Hilfe  .

[edit] Bzw. er zeigt den Hintergrund richtig an, aber die Bilder in der falschen Farbe :shock: ... wie geht sowas denn? Sind ganz normale PNGs (ohne Alpha).


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2006)

Hi,
das Problem habe ich auch (oder zumindest ähnlich). Im IE 7 wird alles unnatürlich gestochen scharf dargestellt. Farben und Schrift. Total verfälscht. Deshalb benutze ich weiter Opera und lass den IE links liegen. Solltest du wahrscheinlich auch tun. Beim IE 6 gabs das nicht.


----------



## Jango (10. Dez 2006)

Hobbit - schau dir mal den Link von millinär an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40883
Startet dort das Video mit IE 7? Bei mir nämlich nicht. Mit Opera gehts problemlos. Wahrscheinlich liegt doch alles am IE. -Ignorieren- :bloed:


----------



## Roar (10. Dez 2006)

jango: bei mir geht das video im ie7, außerdem wird die schrift nicht "verfälscht" sondern anti-aliased, und das hab ich nich nur im ie7, sondern überall, und die bilder werden auch nicht magisch verändert vom ie :bae:


----------



## byte (10. Dez 2006)

IE ignorieren? Als Nutzer gerne, aber wenn man ne Webseite baut, kann man wohl nicht einfach die Augen davor verschließen. :roll:

Hatte vor längerem auch mal ein CSS Menü, dass im IE nicht gefunzt hat. Als "Lösung" konnte man ne Alternative bauen mit JavaScript. Ist zwar doof, aber was will man machen, IE unterstützt halt CSS 2 nich vernünftig.

(kA wie es jetzt mit IE7 ist)


----------



## Jango (10. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jango: bei mir geht das video im ie7, außerdem wird die schrift nicht "verfälscht" sondern anti-aliased, und das hab ich nich nur im ie7, sondern überall, und die bilder werden auch nicht magisch verändert vom ie :bae:


Stimmt, war nicht eingeloggt - passiert mir öfter. Nicht nur im IE ist die Schrift anti-aliased, aber da fiel mirs extrem auf. Und der Clip startet bei mir wirklich nicht. Da muss ich mich wohl bei millinär für den  ???:L  entschuldigen...


----------



## The_S (11. Dez 2006)

Das Anti-Aliasing verwendet wird ist mir auch klar. Deshalb sollte dennoch nicht ein PNG Bild, dass einzig und allein aus einem weiß - grünen "Muster" besteht aufeinmal statt der Farbe #008000 die Farbe #007500 haben :shock: .

Ich hab letztens mal irgendwo ein Menü mit CSS gesehen, dass auch im IE (7) funktioniert hat. Mal schauen ob ich das noch irgendwo finde ...

[edit] Wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe, funktioniert es im IE wenn man statt einfachen Text Links eingibt. Aber ich brauche keine Links, da ich mittels JS bei einem Klick den Inhalt eines iframes ändern möchte.


----------



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

Habs jetzt so gelöst, dass ich die JS Funktion über den href Parameter aufrufe. Ist zwar net dass, was ich eigentlich wollte, aber es funktioniert.

Weiß jemand was ich dagegen machen kann, dass der IE immernoch pngs (ohne Transparenz) nicht richtig (Farbverfälschung) darstellt?


----------



## SnooP (12. Dez 2006)

Das mit den href's wollt ich grad schreiben, das ist doch aber schon seit Ewigkeiten so?  ... - zu den pngs ... schonmal jpegs versucht, ob's evtl. an der "Bildverarbeitung" vom IE liegt, dass es anders dargestellt wird? Ansonsten kannste ja mit javascript ne browsererkennung bauen und jeweils unterschiedliche Bilder anbieten  ... - nur 'n Scherz!!


----------



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit den href's wollt ich grad schreiben, das ist doch aber schon seit Ewigkeiten so?



Naja, hät ja sein können, dass sich MS zum IE7 mal dazu erbarmt hat ... Aber dieser Wunsch ist wohl utopisch ^^



			
				SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - zu den pngs ... schonmal jpegs versucht, ob's evtl. an der "Bildverarbeitung" vom IE liegt, dass es anders dargestellt wird?



Ne, werd ich aber im Lauf der nächsten 1-2 Tage ausprobieren.



			
				SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten kannste ja mit js ne browsererkennung bauen und jeweils unterschiedliche Bilder anbieten  ... - nur 'n Scherz!!



Klar, dass kann ich dann gleich auch für mein CSS übernehmen um das Menü wenigstens so zu gestalten, dass man es mit vernünftigen Browsern richtig anschauen kann :roll:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (12. Dez 2006)

die stufenweise transparenz von pngs wird ja auch erst mit recht neuen browserversionen unterstützt (bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es schon alle browser können). wenn du nur eine völlig transparent farbe hast, solltest du evtl drüber nachdenken, gifs zu nehmen - die sollten auf jeden fall funzen.

und wenn du viel mit css machst, wirst du mit dem internet explorer sowieso noch deinen spaß haben - beim ie7 ist es zwar nicht halb so schlimm, wie beim ie6 (den du aber dennoch unterstützen solltest), aber auch die neueste version hat noch bugs, die es auch schon im vorgänger gibt. wenn du auf probleme stößt, dann kann ich dir folgende seite empfehlen: http://www.positioniseverything.net/explorer.html (gehört zwar nicht zum thema, aber vielleicht ist es ja brauchbar - mir hat es jedenfalls geholfen)


----------



## The_S (12. Dez 2006)

Das ist es ja, ich hab überhaupt keine Transparenz in den PNGs ... kA warum er die net korrekt darstellt :roll:

So wies aussieht wird nur das Menü mit CSS optisch verschönert  . Aber danke für den Link.


----------

